# Innovative uses of large scale products...



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

These struck me as kinda funny...






































Not quite sure if there's any clear theme in the above pics. There seems to be, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Anyway, this one is different:










How cool, a sausage deliver train!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliffy???? 
"Not quite sure if there's any clear theme in the above pics," ????????? The THEME IS ====> BEER, and more BEER.. every picture has BEER!!!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh. Oops!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried the 'dining table train deivery' service once (my mother was very accommodating.) Unfortunately, the work of running the train meant I never got to sample the stuff being carried!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere in Taiwan...


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

You know what would really be cool??, if someone set up track at a bar to deliver beer. I wonder if its ever been done? I bet it would be even bigger than girls in skin tight tee-shirts delivering beer. Nah, the more I think about it the tee-shirt idea would be better.??


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the sushi train bar idea, Vic... 
A Bachmann tilt-bed ore car could dump 'em on your plate, and maybe a tanker could dispense the beer... 
And wasn't there a Lionel log car that could dump logs? Good for those sausages... 
The girls would be the conductors, Mickey... 
Wow, the mind boggles at the possibilities!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Something I worked on with a University pub recently... a Bartender's Railway Kit.















Cheers,
Victor


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Man, offered on Amazon no less, way too cool Victor!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Cliffy, great minds think alike. ?? I'll buy this round. Cheers.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Atta Boy, Mickey!
Well, since we're on the subject...

I always thought this LGB car was pretty weird,











Until I learned there was a prototype for it:


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video that features one of the bar railways in the original post. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xntlei_model-train-restaurant_shortfilms?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Check out that touch-screen control panel... a lot more sophisticated than I imagined, thanks pfdx!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

All kinds of virus/malicious software wanings on that video!!







Be fore-warned.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

A train delivering beer would not work. The drunks would derail it every time it came by. The bartender would be running all night putting it back on the tracks.


----------

